# 2 weeks left O'Neill haunt 2013



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

Whilst away at work for 3 days my 15 year old got inspired. So we have a pre-haunt video for the first time in 8 years!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's wall to wall dedication!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love all your props!
Hilarious what your son said about his sister!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Now, that's a great haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You son's voice reminds me of Ferris Bueller

Really cool that Grandma lives next door and decorates as well Both yards have a lot to look at.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, kind of like an Everybody Loves Raymond episode every day around here. We bought the house next door to my parents after getting out of the navy when the kids were little. It was so good to come home. Instant babysitting too. But somehow I ended up doing all the old chores again... lawn mowing. And some new ones... Computer upkeep. My mom has always been a holiday decorator and Halloween just mushroomed for us around 2006. My wife says she is an enabler.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Full Moon Music video for halloween, two weeks away!*


----------

